# Mixing For Us Noobies



## johan (7/2/14)

Came across this guy's youtube video. Ideal tutorial for all noobies like me with speed steeping info (and some tips for more experienced mixers). There is a quick jump index on the video if you'd like to skip the basics:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (7/2/14)

Awesome Vid man.. 

And nice idea with the milk frother..


----------

